# yay or nay?



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

im trying not to use so much brush in my sigs, im not to sure about the text
what you think?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I like the second one better, looks good...i like the text how it is, but maybe play around and you'll find something better.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Loose the the excess after the border. Makes it look awkward imo.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, if you're going to make the inside borders, do it with 1 stroke and bring it in more. 

PS: The first one.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I would erase Jone shorts under the border at the bottom, keep the head above but just loose the extra shorts.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

I like them eric, good job. I would say the 1st one.

It's so good seeing all this love for Jon. It means sooo much to him.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

i have to say the first one since the second is a bit too bright. Great work too bud.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

ToeZup said:


> I like them eric, good job. I would say the 1st one.
> 
> It's so good seeing all this love for Jon. It means sooo much to him.


Holy shit, I forgot he was a TOEZUP dude. :thumb02::thumb02: Either way, I don't know anything about this shit, but the white-wash or whatever it is in the 2nd one is a bit too much. Definitely the 1st, it's much clearer.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol, I guess I'm the only one that likes the second one. The brightness kind of highlights the toss by Jones imo. :dunno:


----------

